# Belkin N+ range problem



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, Thanks for your help again. 
I have my scientific atlanta modem (cox provided), attached to my Belkin N+ router as well as my WD hard drive connected via network with the router since it has a usb connection for it. 
I just moved to a new house and I have my router, modem and hard drive in my closet room, I am experiencing really bad range. I am in the living room and the closet room is right behind me and I already lost about 50-60% of signal strenght as well as speed, my walls are typical sheet rock type, there is no adobe, rock or concrete in them, as far as I know I have no other wireless signals besides my neighbors and my cell phone. 
Is there anything you guys now how to do to boost that signal strenght and speed?

Thanks a lot guys
Sergio


----------



## Pops2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

...
Google "wifi router antenna diy" and you will find
several do-it-yourself instructions. There is the 
famous Pringles antenna, the coffee can antenna,
and many more. They may boost your signal
strength to your satisfaction.
...
Pops
...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You could also try changing the wireless channel/and/or mode in the router, depnding on what wireless mode your adapter uses.


----------



## Pepelutivruski4 (Feb 24, 2005)

try alternating between channels 1, 6, and 11.

also check u are spitting out all 3 b, g, and n form your router.

also, i have a homemade parabola on my router antenna which w/out it, my PS3 in the livingroom gets no more than 20something% signal strength.

in your case however i would consider metal rafters/studs. those obliterate any signal going through walls just the way a parabola reflects signal.

i for one dont have ANY wifi signal in hte bathroom which shares a wall w/ the office that the router is in, because of it's metal studs.


----------



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think the physics of the parabola will work. So, as a personal choice I didnt try that option. But I did change the channel, as well as the broadcasting on N technology only as supposed to G and N and I get full boost now as I am at the furthest part of the house.
Thanks guys
Sergio


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's now really working, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

